# HVAC bulbs



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I was bored today, dont ask. So i took apart my main dash console and I was looking at those little bulbs behind the HVAC controls. I noticed they are pretty weak with those covers so i took them off, they were a little brighter but I hated the yellow look. Does anyone know what size bulbs they are and where I can get some hyper white or super white bulbs for those? 

What about custom?? Can i rewire it to handle 194 bulbs??


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

i've been trying to find hyperwhite bulbs for those hvac controls for months. they are size 74 or 70, and i have found no one who carries that size in aftermarket bulbs. i think they should be 70, i bought 74 sylvanias from kragans, and they fit too, but they give that pale orange color you probably have now. i even emailed import intelligence asking if they have these bulbs in hyper white, and they dont carry the size either. i'm willing to pay DOUGH if someone can help me turn my hvac controls to glow in hyperwhite. and no, indiglo/reverse indiglo is not an option. i just want nice bulbs to make the stock look brighter and a better color


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Why not just put some nail polish on them to make them in colors.

Seth


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

I don't know about nail polish, it might melt off but painting them would be a sweet idea. You might try crafting stores like Michaels or something, if I'm not mistaken they sell paints designed to be used on lights or a high temp paint would work fine I'm sure too. Only drawback I can think of would be it would darken the light coming through and the color you paint it will always be much paler than what it looks like on the bulb so getting the right color might not be easy, hehe.


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

sounds like a good idea but have you ever tried painting a light bulb? it doesnt work.. it usually burns up the filament b/c there is no place for the heat to dissipate properly.....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Fine,
Then just put colored electrical tape over it. It comes in red, blue, green, etc...

Seth


----------

